# When to add Bentonite



## Wannabe (Nov 5, 2014)

I've read that Bentonite can be added before, during and after fermentation. After reading this article I'm thinking of trying adding it at the start of fermentation. Just wondering when others prefer to add it and why. Any suggestions and advice would be appreciated. https://winemakermag.com/26-a-clearer-understanding-of-fining-agents


----------



## richmke (Nov 6, 2014)

I just do kits, and the kit instructions have the Bentonite going in at the beginning.

However, I only use it on kits that I will bottle early (island mist, and white wines). For reds that I will bulk age, I do not use any fining agents.


----------



## bkisel (Nov 6, 2014)

It came in all my kits and was always, as per instructions, added in step one of primary before even the concentrate has been added. I've used it once for my last DB batch which was a peach variation and like with my kits used it in the primary.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2014)

I've never done a kit so that's good to know. I've been trying to make country wines and they do seem to take forever to clear. I recently read about Bentonite but the bag I bought did not have any directions on it. It was easy to find instructions on mixing it up but when to add it was a bit less clear. All those kits can't be wrong so beginning it is. Thanks for the replies. I appreciate it


----------



## richmke (Nov 6, 2014)

I have an immersion blender, and this is what I do:

1) pour some of the juice into the bucket (gallon?). This helps to reduce thermal shock of the following steps.
2) Sanitize a small pot and immersion blender.
3) bring 1 cup of water to almost a boil
4) Sprinkle the bentonite onto the water.
5) Blend well with the immersion blender (no lumps).
6) pour into the bucket with the juice, and mix
7) mix the rest of your juice

Note: The Bentonite that comes in kits is designed for quick rehydration. Follow the instructions with your Bentonite. Some Bentonite requires overnight rehydration prior to being added to the juice.


----------



## Deezil (Nov 6, 2014)

You can add it at the beginning, but the advice tossed around here most often is to add it on day 3 of fermentation; gives the yeast a good chance to get the fermentation going, then the bentonite has plenty of activity to work it around


----------



## bkisel (Nov 6, 2014)

Deezil said:


> You can add it at the beginning, but the advice tossed around here most often is to add it on day 3 of fermentation; gives the yeast a good chance to get the fermentation going, then the bentonite has plenty of activity to work it around



Your post has me thinking that maybe kits have you add it first thing so it is not forgotten later in the process.


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 6, 2014)

Ya I just made wow and added it before but I'm a newbie and bentonite is a pain in the bet


----------



## Turock (Nov 7, 2014)

For kits, you should always follow the instructions. But for wines where you're using pectic enzyme, or any other enzymes, you don't want to add the bentonite right in the beginning of the ferment because it will inactivate the enzymes. So add it after the enzyme has done its job, around the second or third day of the ferment depending on how fast it's moving along.


----------



## richmke (Nov 7, 2014)

Cellar Craft has the Bentonite at the beginning, and the Enzyme after the first rack. Maybe at that point, the Bentoninte is all bound, and does not interfere with the enzyme.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 7, 2014)

I started by squeezing as much juice as possible from frozen pears and then added pectic enzyme and left it for 24 hours before pitching the yeast. I did add the Bentonite at the same time as the yeast. It has started to ferment so I guess we'll see what happens. No matter how you cut it, it can't take longer to clear as if I hadn't used it. I'll know for another time. Thanks everyone


----------



## Turock (Nov 8, 2014)

richmke--Yes, that way,as far as the kit is concerned, is proper too as it's all about timing. But when you are using fruit, you really need that pectic enzyme on the fruit FIRST or else you don't get good juice extraction. So the best advice for fruit, or grapes that also need pectic enzyme, is to add the enzyme first then once the fruit is nicely broken down, add the bentonite.


----------



## Olbuscap (Nov 8, 2014)

Turock is dead-on with the enzyme timing. My 2013 Triple Berry and Blackberry wines, approximately 98% juice, had 11 tablespoons of Bentonite slurry per 6 gallon added past-fermentation. Both cleared crystal clear and were bottled this past August. However, an apple wine made with 2013 fresh pressed cider, frozen over last winter, and started in May, cleared perfectly with only sulfite, sorbate, ascorbic acid, and wildflower honey added post-fermentation. No clarifiers of any kind were used. This will be bottled next spring. Patience, patience, and more patience will get it cleared.


----------

